# PICS! The cute puppies no one knew about.



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DON'T BREED OR BUY WHILE SHELTER PETS DIE. WHY? WELL LOOK AT THIS....
_*Potentially graphic picture below. View at your own risk*_


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I know the cause of all this is good ... but the picture is really depressing.







I had to euthanize my old dog a few years back because her stomach collapsed. I cried myself to sleep that night, and still cry when I think about it.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I find that offensive... people KNOW what happens at shelters, you don't need to display it in a forum like this... its gross.

edit: here's a thought, why don't you put up a notice for people to SPAY AND NEUTER THEIR PETS! and to not just buy a puppy and then ditch it because it grew into a big dog, or they aren't interested anymore? don't penalize people for breeding purebred animals of reputable backgrounds and hand placing them just because some IDIOT let their bitch get caught by the neighborhood mutt and have puppies so their kids can see 'the miracle of birth'.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

This is terrible. Take the picture out. At least put a graphic warning on the topic.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

god that picture makes me sad


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

mods, close or remove pic

really disturbing...


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

yes.... a graphic warning should be used but you people need to learn how to deal with reality


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> yes.... a graphic warning should be used but you people need to learn how to deal with reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> yes.... a graphic warning should be used but you people need to learn how to deal with reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


werd, it isnt even graphic..........they are dead, but they arent all messed up. Just looks like they are sleeping.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn, thats like 69 animals a DAY...how sad...our local animal shelter doesn't put any animals down unless they need it....


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i agree with dwarf on this one....this world has alotta of stuff going on, and we need to open our eyes and really see whats going on and not try and just imagine it all....i dont really find this picture disturbing, but others do, as i have seen the other responses.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

you mean you agree with me......


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if u think thats so bad u are idiots...u dont se ene thing wrong retards...wuts so graphic about it stop crying like babies


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Well i'm sorry if the site of metal drums full of dead dogs that have been killed because they couldn't find loving homes. Everybody knows it's a problem. It doesn't have to be shown. I don't like to see piles of dead people either. I think it's inappropriate for a Public Fish Forum.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

watch it fizz. don't you start saying sh*t about me, or anyone else that doesn't like the picture. do you see me crying like a little bitch? no. didn't think so. all i said is that the picture is depressing. i know sh*t like this happens everywhere, but its not posted everywhere. you want me cryin!? you shoulda seen how i reacted when i saw this little chihuahua get run over by this f*cker driving a minivan, who couldn't see over the wheel, kept driving, and the dog died on the street. but you start saying i'm an idiot because of how i feel, fool, you best watch yourself.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

kumbia, the chihuahua u talked about would have gotten to me also...... this picture doesnt get to me that bad probably due to the fact that atleast the dogs died peacefully from injections rather than a long or excruciating painful death.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

no matter how you look at it though, peaceful death or not, its still depressing.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, i guess so


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wasnt directing it to u kumbia...im just saying to everyone


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

see, that's all i was trying to say. only sh*t that pissed me off about this thread was how SOME people say that i'm an idiot because of how i feel. i'm sorry, i dont take sh*t sitting down. but anyways, i just press Page Down so that I just skip the picture all together - the thought itself is depressing, but better they suffered little rather than suffering trying to live on the streets.

dude, i'm part of everyone. you can't be saying that sh*t.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol calm down u fiesty chihuahua....im not saying nething to u...im just annoyed by those guys who kept saying take it off graphic material it distrurbs me im gonna have nightmares...the picture isnt event hat bad

and sorry the way i posted it...im feeling sick and have a headache...ill edit it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What's an alternative to their extermination?

If the the animals must die, what's the difference between eating chicken and dog? Other than it being taboo? Atleast the animals death would serve some purpose besides being exterminated.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so ur saying we should eat dog


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

dude, it is disturbing. not graphic, but i think a warning could be used, mainly because i came in expecting an article or something, as i'm sure everyone else expected. at no time did i expect to see a picture with barrels full of dead puppies. its sad.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

alrite u win if u want an argument sorry for posting...put a warning label on it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so ur saying we should eat dog
> [snapback]888915[/snapback]​


No. just suggesting some other alternative besides useless extermination. But, i'm sure starving people in parts of the world wouldn't mind.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

User said:


> What's an alternative to their extermination?
> 
> If the the animals must die, what's the difference between eating chicken and dog? Other than it being taboo? Atleast the animals death would serve some purpose besides being exterminated.
> [snapback]888912[/snapback]​


chickens are bred to be eaten. dogs are bred for pets, or hunters. hardly ever food. and tell me what you're gunna do if the dog was put down because it had rabies ... you still gunna eat it so that the death had a purpose?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

seems like a wierd idea...could work i guess...but kinda wierd


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I highly doubt all those animals killed had rabies. I'm suggesting an alternative besides useless extermination, in useless I mean the animal dies for no reason besides not being wanted. Atleast in its death it might help some straving f*cker.

I know offering dog and cat wouldn't kill the world hurger problem, its was a suggestion to start off other alternative solutions. That is if people have any.

Jesus Focking Christ.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahaha...calm down before someone jumps on u


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

dead dogs make me sad...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

if they're starving, i'm sure they've eaten everything possible already.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> hahaha...calm down before someone jumps on u
> [snapback]888926[/snapback]​


Haha.. I'm sure I could defend myself, that is if I was really passionate about what I was suggesting.









There's really no difference between eating dog, cat, chicken, pig, cow, deer. IMO. Some tribes in africa eat dog anyway, really wouldn't be must of a dietary change. sh*t in hard times, I might eat my neighbours cat.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

id rather eat dog then cat...to much fur...and u mean those wild dogs rite...i saw em on discovery channel once..s.cary


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

in china there are several breeds designed FOR food.

honestly... like i said before... how about instead of rushing to your shelter to adopt, spay the damned pets you already have.

it frustrates the HELL out of me when people get all righteous, but i've seen at least 5 pitbull males on this site that are unneutered, with the owners having no plans to breed. what if he gets loose and breeds someone elses's unspayed female? whoops. more puppies for the pound. besides.... do your dog a dammned favor. get rid of his chances of testicular cancer.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

this is interesting...DEBATE!...user vs tinker lets start this sh*t


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> id rather eat dog then cat...to much fur...and u mean those wild dogs rite...i saw em on discovery channel once..s.cary
> [snapback]888942[/snapback]​


I seen two programs, one seems to be the one you watched.

The other is the tribe raises the dog [domestic] or bitch [just for the feminists] and sacrifices it or maybe its the young male that sacrifices it for entry into manhood. They do indeed eat it. They don't kill it in what the west considers humane.

Any way, the majority of those killed in the picture is the fault of irresponsible people.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

like the have real big ears...and have likea brindle coloring


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> like the have real big ears...and have likea brindle coloring
> [snapback]888964[/snapback]​


I don't really recall. I also watched some tribes drink cow's blood. Those Africans have big mental balls. In fact half the sh*t they do, majority of westerners couldn't stomach. Africa, theres a continent I'd like to rule.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

User said:


> Any way, the majority of those killed in the picture is the fault of irresponsible people.
> [snapback]888958[/snapback]​


exactly.... don't fault breeders who produce well bred animals and take responsibility for each puppy they place. I just did a 6 month checkup with all of the people who I sold pups to from my last litter. All 3 puppies I placed are spayed/neutered, and are GUARANTEED to come back to me if the people ever find they can no longer care/support for the dogs needs.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My girl dog is spayed, and I'd stab anyone that wanted to eat her.

Edit damn typeo, I'd better sign off before I piss myself off.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> like the have real big ears...and have likea brindle coloring
> [snapback]888964[/snapback]​


ummm fizz you might be thinking of basenjiis or caanan dogs? neither of those are food/ritual dogs.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

It looked like an average dog? ? ?









Tanish, medium build. I don't know what kind they killed.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

That is a sad picture. Dog owners need to own up to the reality that not everyone loves dogs. And they don't live in tanks. Nothing worse than going to a big pet store and having some saliva and mucus slimmed mouth noseing at my legs. Or jumping up on my while the owner drinks a coke. Dog owners could do a lot to curb the kind of daily holicost that continues on..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a good reality check. I will place a warning on it though for the memebrs who wish to be forewarned.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Reality sucks sometimes!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

isn't your dog a pure bred?


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

[quote name='Tinkerbelle' date='Feb 12 2005, 01:38 AM']
in china there are several breeds designed FOR food.

Yep.
Chow chow anyone?
E


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

thats very sick and disturbing


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Crazy Picture.
But not Offensive IMO.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I am sure that I am going to get flamed for this, but I thought I would post it for the purpose of discussion.

I get sick and tired of people telling me not to buy a dog from a breeder and go get one from the shelter. Why should I not get a dog that I want, a dog that is healthy, a dog of MY choice because some IDIOT can't spay or neuter his/her pet?

That is not my responsiblity. I am all for educating people on proper pet care, but I am not for this whole "don't get one from a breeder when you can get one from the pound". Give me a break.

Alot of those dogs would make good pets, many would not. You don't know what was done to them. Can you give a test to see the POTENTIAL in the animal for a pet? Yes. Can you say that the animal is going to be a good pet with no abuse in his past? No.

Yes you can get a dog from a breeder that is going to have behavioral problems as well, but the chances are much smaller as you are in charge of how the animal is treated from birth.

Tell me to spay and neuter...go for it. Tell me to train my animal so it is a "person friendly" animal....fine. Tell me that I need to get someone else's toss away pet....forget it.

I will always get my dogs from a reputable breeder. Always have, always will. I NEVER have had a dog of mine end up in the pound...ever.

Flame away...

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> I am sure that I am going to get flamed for this, but I thought I would post it for the purpose of discussion.
> 
> I get sick and tired of people telling me not to buy a dog from a breeder and go get one from the shelter. Why should I not get a dog that I want, a dog that is healthy, a dog of MY choice because some IDIOT can't spay or neuter his/her pet?
> 
> ...


Im glad your stating your opinion Jeff. My brother recently adopted a dog and while it is a great dog it came with a host of mental and physical problems that needed a lot of work. I guess if you have the patience for that, then good for you. After watching him and his dog I will likely never buy from a breeder again (my mother has) because I could see the rward of that hard work in the wagging, HAPPY dog right in front of us...

P.s. Thanks ABB! for the warning.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Im glad your stating your opinion Jeff. My brother recently adopted a dog and while it is a great dog it came with a host of mental and physical problems that needed a lot of work. I guess if you have the patience for that, then good for you. After watching him and his dog I will likely never buy from a breeder again (my mother has) because I could see the rward of that hard work in the wagging, HAPPY dog right in front of us...
> 
> P.s. Thanks ABB! for the warning.
> 
> ...


Mike,

These are the good stories that I enjoy hearing. There is a HUGE problem with all the pets that end up at the shelter. But I do not believe that boycotting the breeder is going to fix the problem. Over 80% of the dogs that come into the sheters are mutts. I really believe that there needs to be more education centered around the very picture that was posted on this thread. I think people need to see the picture, they need to know that their ignorant, knee-jerk purchases have a negative affect on the lives of the animal that they claim they love.

I could go on this topic for hours. The other one is puppies that are sold at pet stores. HUGE irritation for me. For the same reasons that this thread was created.

I am glad that your buddy got a pet from the shelter...probablyl saved it from being euthenized. But not everyone is able or willing for that matter to deal with a pet that has behavior problems.

For example, a buddy of mine went to the pound and got a dog. I went over to his house and was working with him on proper training of the dog. The dog responded well to me, and to him. The dog ended up snapping at his wife, and his son. Dog ended up being put down. The response from the shelter..."Well, that happens".

This went on for THREE more times before he found a dog he was "happy" with. That is my problem...idiot owners that do not take responsibility for their animals. My friend is one of them.

Hope that makes sense.

Jeffrey


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Jeffery, My family has had alot of the experiences like you describe.
That and one other instance keeps me away from tho local shelter.
A friend of ours wanted a beagle they had at the shelter.
The adoption was all set, untill they asked him what he wanted the dog for.
"Hunting rabbits" he told them.
"Oh were sorry, we can't adopt out dogs for that"
They put the poor thing to sleep rather than allow a hunting dog to be adopted to do what it was bred for.








Eric


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

mechanic said:


> They put the poor thing to sleep rather than allow a hunting dog to be adopted to do what it was bred for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, that is the crap that really honks me off about shelters. I used to volunteer at the local shelter, and I loved working with the animals. It was a shelter that would not put down unless it was so agressive that it could not be housed.

I saw all kinds of inconsistancies. If they didn't like you, you didn't get the dog. If you didn't have the skills to train, they didn't inquire.

I don't think that all shelters are that way (God I hope not), but I get very frustrated with the ones that are.

Jeffrey


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wasnt talking about the ritual dog, the wild dogs...prolly is the basenji...or dingos are the tan ones rite?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i wasnt talking about the ritual dog, the wild dogs...prolly is the basenji...or dingos are the tan ones rite?
> [snapback]889213[/snapback]​


basenjii are african dogs that yodel... they don't bark. really awesome dogs, i've always wanted one.

dingos are australian wild dogs. basically ferral.

JEFF- I wholehartedly agree with you. when I start advertising my pups at 4 weeks old from a litter, I get usually at least 2 flame emails from people telling me i'm a HORRIBLE person to bring more puppies into this world. To which I rather calmly reply, thats your opinion, so don't buy my puppies. I know I am reassured by owning purebreds from researched lines with known health genetics.

I'm not saying i'm against pound puppies though. I grew up with a GS/Husky/Whippet cross most of my life. BEST DAMN DOG I'VE EVER OWNED. Now, saying this.... Princess had HUGE problems. If she has been adopted probably by anyone BUT my mom she would have been dead shortly after being adopted. She was aggressively protective of me and my family. She would hate certain dogs/people for apparently no reason. Why she was okay for US was because my mom was an accomplished dog trainer and put a TON of time into making her safe. Still, I could not walk her alone til I was 10 or so, because she would go for any man that was walking nearby (She was abused and saw men as threats).

My mom took the skills she learned from Princess and used to train exclusively for Susquhanna Service Dogs, a non profit foundation for training dogs for the disabled. They used to dig through the pound to find candidates... And guess what? They had such a high failure rate they started their own breeding program. It was 1-3 out of 30 or so dogs they'd bring in for initial testing that made it to the obediance training phase of the program... and then usually they'd find out when the dog hit 12 or so months that there were unforseen problems, like degenerating hips that weren't there before, or cateracts, or allergies. By starting their own program and screening the genetic imput of dogs and bitches, they've created 3 distinct lines that produce an 80% success rate.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Point Numero Uno: To all of you babies crying about how graphic this picture is; get over it. It's YOU people that SHOULD be looking at these pics and get a good ol' dose of something called reality.

Point Numero Deuce: With regards to what good Ol' Pastor Jeff posted; I actually agree, even though it's probably not morally right for the sole reason that if I had kids, I would NEVER expose them to a dog whose background is truly unknown. I'd want a dog that I've raised from a VERY young age so that I can be sure that the animals maneurisms are up to par with regards to how I want them to be. While I'm sure that there are deserving dogs out there that need a home; I'd rather not play a sort of pet russian roullette.

Point Numero Treize: Dingos are Australian aren't they Miss Tink?

Anyways, I should post some clips on how that hamburger you just ate was made









Pac


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Point Numero Treize: Dingos are Australian aren't they Miss Tink?
> 
> Anyways, I should post some clips on how that hamburger you just ate was made
> 
> ...


yea they are... i didn't go to bed til 6am this morning.... i'm so not in my right mind.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > Point Numero Treize: Dingos are Australian aren't they Miss Tink?
> ...


According to a recent BBC news report, by tracing Dingo dna they are actually from south China.
They were accidentally introduced to Australia about 6000 years ago.
later
Eric


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Over 80% of the dogs that come into the sheters are mutts. I really believe that there needs to be more education centered around the very picture that was posted on this thread. I think people need to see the picture, they need to know that their ignorant, knee-jerk purchases have a negative affect on the lives of the animal that they claim they love.
> 
> Jeffrey
> [snapback]889126[/snapback]​


Actually it's 70% of the dogs that come into shelters are mutts and I agree with more education centered around the very picture that was posted on this thread so here you go......
The following facts are verbatim from the Humane Society of the United States website:

For every human born, 7 puppies and kittens are born. (1)

One female cat and her offspring can produce 420,000 cats in 7 years. (1)

One female dog and her offspring can produce 67,000 dogs in 6 years. (2)

An estimated 6 to 8 million dogs and cats are euthanized in animal shelters each year in the United States. Millions more are abandoned, only to suffer from disease, starvation or injury before dying.

In a study of relinquishment of dogs and cats in 12 U.S. animal shelters, 30% of the surrendered animals were purebred. (3)

The same study indicated that 55% of the surrendered dogs and 47% of the surrendered cats were not spayed or neutered. (3)

Of all dogs reported in severe attacks on people in Texas during 1998 (where the reproductive status of the animal was known), unsterilized male dogs were 2.6 times more likely to attack than female dogs or neutered male dogs. (4)

It costs U.S. taxpayers an estimated $2 billion each year to impound, shelter euthanize and dispose of homeless animals. (5)

Approximately 55% of dogs and puppies entering U.S. animal shelters are killed, based on reports from 1,038 U.S. animal shelters. (6)

Approximately 71% of cats and kittens entering U.S. animal shelters are killed based on the same report.

Facts provided courtesy of (and the HSUS webpage http://www.hsus.org): 
1. The Humane Society of the United States Pet Overpopulation Fact Sheet 
2. SPAY/USA "Did You Know" Fact Sheet 
3. Journal of Applied Animal Welfare Science Volume 1, Number 3, pg. 213 
4. Texas Department of Health 1998 Severe Animal Attack Surveillance 
5. USA Today, June 23, 1998, pg. 1 
6. National Council of Pet Population Study Shelter Statistics survey - 1996


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats fucked up!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

where do they bury them?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they don't bury them..there creamated


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the picture isnt that bad, thats the truth. 25,000 animals are killed because they havent got homes to go to. its a damn shame and the picture helps convey the message i think


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the fact sheet garygny. Helps to understand what goes on in shelters.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

garygny said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Over 80% of the dogs that come into the sheters are mutts. I really believe that there needs to be more education centered around the very picture that was posted on this thread. I think people need to see the picture, they need to know that their ignorant, knee-jerk purchases have a negative affect on the lives of the animal that they claim they love.
> ...


And this is EXACTLY what is needed! If people were responsible owners in the first place, the need for shelters would drop through the floor!

Stats like this need to be listed, pictures like the one here need to be shown. People that can't take care of their pets need to be shot...well, o.k. Maybe not go that far, but you get my drift.

Good stuff Gary!

Jeffrey


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn thats fucked up, what makes it look real bad is the fact they are in barrels


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

This site makes me laugh , everyone can look at our soldiers in combat/wounded , look at the 9/11 planes hitting the towers over and over again , etc... but everyone gets mad at dogs dead in a barrel. Get over it , its life. I hope I dont offend everyone , but.... we all eventually die







wow shocking. You are probably the same people that dont eat meat , but wear leather shoes and belts. Get over yourselves


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^Yeah cus dogs are cute lol!!!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

IMHO the pic isnt offensive as such, sure it does disturb a good mood but sorry, just because they are puppies and cats doesnt make it any different from snakes and alligators being killed for their skin, or for that matter cows killed for their meat, its been a part of human constitution to kill animals for a selfish motive. 
Even if those puppies werent killed for a selfish motive, it doesnt matter, they were killed, just like how humans kill several other animals, it also doesnt matter whether they were slaughtered or frozen, its not a fairytale we are living here, its the reality and if one finds it difficult to deal with, its his / her problem.


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

pygo , i look at it this way , if im in the woods and an alligator is attacking me , do you think hes thinking what you said , i know one thing , ill get the biggest rock and smash his head in before he kills me , im sorry but i dont have feelings for that stuff.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I find that offensive... people KNOW what happens at shelters, you don't need to display it in a forum like this... its gross.
> 
> edit: here's a thought, why don't you put up a notice for people to SPAY AND NEUTER THEIR PETS! and to not just buy a puppy and then ditch it because it grew into a big dog, or they aren't interested anymore? don't penalize people for breeding purebred animals of reputable backgrounds and hand placing them just because some IDIOT let their bitch get caught by the neighborhood mutt and have puppies so their kids can see 'the miracle of birth'.
> [snapback]888844[/snapback]​


I didnt know thats how they did it. I thought they had a creamating pic (sp?) and burned em up asap...where do they go after those barrels?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> like the have real big ears...and have likea brindle coloring
> [snapback]888964[/snapback]​


You talking about the african wild dog fizz?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

for each and every one of you motherfuckers who said that picture was sick or disturbing, yet you do nothing about it to help out in anyway, (spaying your animals at the very least.) a big f*ck YOU goes right out to you cockmunching sons of bitches.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> for each and every one of you motherfuckers who said that picture was sick or disturbing, yet you do nothing about it to help out in anyway, (spaying your animals at the very least.) a big f*ck YOU goes right out to you cockmunching sons of bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy jeebus!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> for each and every one of you motherfuckers who said that picture was sick or disturbing, yet you do nothing about it to help out in anyway, (spaying your animals at the very least.) a big f*ck YOU goes right out to you cockmunching sons of bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Drugs are Bad, Mmm'kay!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

kiddynamite said:


> pygo , i look at it this way , if im in the woods and an alligator is attacking me , do you think hes thinking what you said , i know one thing , ill get the biggest rock and smash his head in before he kills me , im sorry but i dont have feelings for that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd do the same to a pitbull or a doberman gone crazy and biting on your arm woudnt you? Its not about categorizing animals into 'killable' and 'too cute to be killed', I just want ppl to know how much reality sucks and to think 3ice before breeding pets.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very sad.


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I'll still sleep ok tonight.


----------

